# Dish customers get Sirius radio content?



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Saw this in Mark's Charlie Chat summary from yesterday;

"AT120 and above Sirius radio excellent programming, starting in June included no extra charge. Also will have a way to get it for your car as well (additional charge). Big improvement on number of music channels we have. Just got the agreement with Gemstar for tvguide channel - a glorified barker channel, but will be on. See first of the Summer."​
This is news to me.

Does this mean Dish customers will now get Sirius radio content at home? This would be great. It would also be great to get Sirius for the car at a discount.

Please point me to any information. There is so much Viacom discussion on the site that its tough to filter through it all to find other info!


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Well, it was news to me anyway. Maybe you all knew about it. ? Anyway, I found info about it here;

http://www.pressi.com/int/release/85993.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes there is great things planned for Sirius in the future.. This makes me more confident in my decision to go with Sirius for my vehicle.


----------

